# Western Chicago burbs herf!



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I call both Club Stogie and Cigar Live home and some of us at Cigar Live get together about once a month in the fall/winter/spring months for a great herf at Kenny the King of Tobacco in Lakemoor, IL. Kenny has the biggest/best humidor of any B&M I've ever visited and his prices are great. He also gives us a discount for bringing in a large group. I think we're getting 20% off purchases at the November 15th herf. There will be between 10-15 of us there and we welcome anyone/everyone who wants to join. We'll be there from noon to whenever.

If more info is needed, just ask :tu :ss


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bump. Lets have a meet and greet!


----------

